# Showpen Homer (pics)



## bundyray (Nov 7, 2009)

g'day here's a picture of the pair of Showpens' which I bought at the club show last weekend Cock bird is the Spread Ash / Hen Bird is the Blue chequer


----------



## Guest (May 23, 2010)

gorgeous birds


----------



## ThePigeonKid (Jan 15, 2009)

Awesome-looking birds!


----------



## anandcholli (Feb 8, 2010)

both look really aggressive but beautiful birds...


----------



## george simon (Feb 28, 2006)

*Nice looking American Show Racers* GEORGE


----------



## bundyray (Nov 7, 2009)

oh but they're made in Australia George


----------



## lloyd qsra (May 21, 2009)

Great pair, we have them on the sunshine coast near brisbane very similar in quality we have birds for sale and 2 clubs, one to the north with member right up to Townsville and the other club his members from brisbane right down to Victoria. So if anyone wants showpen homer pigeons or wants to join a club, email on [email protected]


----------



## ThePoultryFarm (Oct 1, 2010)

bundyray said:


> oh but they're made in Australia George


He was just saying the name of the breed, not where they were bred.


----------



## lloyd qsra (May 21, 2009)

*showpenhomers for sale*

I have some showpenhomers just those inthe photos, i have 4 pretty pied for sale. Email me on [email protected]. I am only one hour north of brisbane, it is breeding time now in november so if you want to breed a some this year, email me, my name is Lloyd


----------



## Doig (May 18, 2013)

NICe birds!

I have questions though; 

Do Show Racing Pigeons still fly like regular racing or homing pigeons b/c it looks heavier and shorter in feathers..?

Do they home? I assume they do...

Thanks


----------



## Jass SamOplay (May 29, 2012)

Doig said:


> NICe birds!
> 
> I have questions though;
> 
> ...


Due to selective breeding,show homers and racing homers have become two different breeds used for different purposes.
Show homers are exhibition birds. People compete with them in pigeon shows.
While racing pigeons are built for racing games.
Show homers can be flown and they can home over short distances but they are not for marathon races,only for "model" beauty. Its been said though that some breeds of show homers can race but can't compare with racers.


----------



## fkthesit (Nov 13, 2013)

can I buy a pair? how much will it cost?


----------



## lloyd qsra (May 21, 2009)

*showpen homer pigeons for sale*

Pigeons showpenhomers for sale only.
Its june 2014, I only have 4 pair to sell in Queensland, from $50 a pigeon.
I can also send you a memebrship form if you are interested in joining our club, its only $25.
I have photo if you would like to see ? 
Not sure if any one reads this site.... let me know hey ? regards Lloyd


----------

